# cool octopus video clip



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Super Stealth Octopus on MSN Video

this is pretty amazing


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Very intelligent...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

definitely very cool
heres one that uses tools:


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome vids ..the first is amazing.....the second one looked like ET at the end while rinning away...didnt catch the name ...maybe scardypuss would discribe it 
Good olle mother nature  never ceases to amaze us.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome vids, have watched many vids' on these and they are truly amazing & intelligent creatures for sure


----------

